# Navigation - Verzweifelt ...



## Dark_Fighter (25. Dezember 2006)

Zur Zeit arbeite ich an einer Homepage für meinen Vater, bin nun aber irgendwie zu einer Stelle gekommen an der ich nicht mehr weiterkomme. Hierbei handelt es sich um die obere Navigation, ich schaffe es nicht sie in das Gesamtbild zu intergrieren bzw. habe eigentlich auch keine genaue (gut passende) Idee wie sie aussehn soll.

Hier das Design: LINK

Wie oben genannt der Rote Balken da passt halt so gar nicht rein, im Zusammenhang damit steht natürlich auch der Übergang von dem dunkelbau ins weisse, da fällt mir auch nichts ein ausser einem Verlauf, der aber nicht so toll aussieht (vorallem in der Linken Navigation).

Vielleicht hat ja einer eine gute Idee oder eine HP auf der das gut gelöst ist so als Inspiration.


----------



## pamax (25. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

also wenn ich mal ehrlich bin das Design haut mich nicht vom Hocker...
Generell finde ich so eine Navigation wie z.B. auf http://microsoft.com besser.

pMx

EDIT:Hier findest du Farben die zusammenpassen: LINK


----------



## Michael Aringer (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

Das blaue, geschwungene Ornament links oben gefällt mir ganz gut. Der grüne Kreis ist zu intensiv, besonders da er auf rotem Grund liegt. Besser wäre vermutlich, weniger Farben zu verwenden, dafür aber mehrere Abstufungen derselben. Bediene dich dazu vielleicht auch diverser Farbkreise im Internet.

Der rote Balken, der vermutlich der oberen Navigation dienen soll ist zu unterbrochen und unruhig (zudem zu klein). Besser würde es sicher aussehen, wenn er die ganze horizontale Länge ausfüllen würde.

Am Besten ist es immer, viele Beispiele zu produzieren um Vergleiche anstellen zu können.

Servus und gutes Gelingen, Michael


----------



## Dark_Fighter (27. Dezember 2006)

Der grüne Platz ist nur ein Platzhalter für ein Logo das Blau/Rot wird.

Im Moment versuche ich mich an der Microsoft Beispiel, aber so ganz einfach war das doch nicht, vorallem weil oben ja noch Text reinmuss und der Effekt bei 1-2cm nicht so toll ist.


----------



## josDesign (28. Dezember 2006)

Ich frage mich warum du die Navigation mit einem roten Hintergrund erstellen möchtest? Hat das einen Grund? Ich würde es mal probieren, sofern der Bereich für nix anderes angegeben ist, den dunklen Blaubereich oberhalb deiner roten Menüleiste für das Menü zu verwenden. Würde hier die Farbe für Schrift oder Symbolen Weiss wählen


----------

